# Aylin Tezel NipSlip?



## willis (6 Juni 2014)

Hallo erstmal, ich weiß ja nicht ob Ihr es schon wußtet, 
aber im FreitagsTVVorschauThread von Jack Snow Jack Snow's TV-Tips
hab ich 3 Pic`s von Aylin Tezel mal etwas nachbearbeitet - und was entdeck ich?

Das! 

​
Als kleine Zugabe noch diese beiden: 

 




Was meint Ihr? Wunschdenken meinerseits oder gut aufgepasst?

Hier noch die Original Capps von Jack. Mein :thx: geht an Dich für Deine jahrelange tolle Arbeit. 



 

 

 

 

 

 

Ein kleines




geht auch noch nach Jahren runter wie Öl


----------



## Padderson (6 Juni 2014)

ich denke mal gut aufgepaßt:thumbup:


----------



## TTranslator (12 Juni 2014)

Tolle Frau,

und so unschuldig


----------



## wizzard747 (12 Juni 2014)

Danke :thumbup:


----------



## smurf2k (11 Jan. 2015)

Danke fein :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (3 Juli 2015)

sehr schön


----------



## wermue (1 Dez. 2020)

Danke! Deine bearbeiteten sind nicht mehr verfügbar. Muß ich wohl selber mal ran...


----------



## wermue (2 Dez. 2020)




----------

